# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  THE HISTORY OF ROCK & ROLL in music ...or

## Fearandloathing

tonight, ladies and gentlemen, we are telling a tale in music, a tale of how the roots of country and blues kind of came together with "negro music" and the likes of Stairway to Heaven were born.

We do not necessarily begin at the beginning,  but there is a theme here.

Feel free to join in as we progress, but we ask if you are responding to something from an era, please indicate that.

And so we begin with the Coasters' version of a tune first released the year I was born.....1949, the year, some historians agree was the year it all began...

Down in Mexico

----------

Trinnity (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing

Now for some high 'c' action and some of that negro music we promised

----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing

It was his first hit and this was his first ever television appearance..

----------


## Fearandloathing

Before that though, there was this guy who not only admitted he got his ideas from "negro music" but hung out with them too!

Bill Haley

----------


## Fearandloathing

Now this gentleman learned to play and sing on the same piano as his other cousin Jimmy Lee Swagart.   That would be Jerry Lee Lewis..

----------

garyo (12-14-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing

What gave rise to what become the fad of Sha Na Na and The Nylons

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing

This is great.....guess who hosing American Bandstand

----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## OceanloverOH



----------


## Fearandloathing

The King

----------


## Fearandloathing

The man whom The King said really was the King of Rock and Roll....mister octave runner himself...

Mr. Roy Orbison

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

Fearandloathing (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing

No examination of the history of rock and roll would be complete without this gentleman

----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH

Dusty was the very beginning of the British Invasion......what a talent!

----------

Fearandloathing (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing

The King again

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH

Just a few months before the Beatles and British Invasion changed music forever, we were groovin' on the surf sounds of the Beach Boys!

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------


## Fearandloathing

Now things started going to folk...

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

Fearandloathing (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH

The song is from 1962....the Everly Brothers were a HUGE influence on the Beatles....this is my fave by them!

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

Fearandloathing (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing

This song and singer need no introduction..

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing

And then came THE BEATLES..

----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing

The real king of rock and roll again'

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing

Suspicion - the one Elvis copied

----------


## OceanloverOH

A lot of British groups jumped on the Beatles' British Invasion bandwagon...the Dave Clark 5 introduced "The Tottenham Sound"....

----------

Fearandloathing (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## OceanloverOH

Some of the Beatles' mates from Liverpool....Gerry and the Pacemakers

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## OceanloverOH

The one and only.....Rolling Stones

----------

Fearandloathing (12-01-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

Fearandloathing (12-01-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH

One of my favorite bands from the British Invasion, Herman's Hermits

----------


## OceanloverOH

Anyone recognize the high-voiced singer from the Hollies?  Graham Nash later found fame with Crosby Stills Nash & Young

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## OceanloverOH

Another one from cutie Peter Noone and Herman's Hermits

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## OceanloverOH

And just because they were totally ridiculous, Freddie and the Dreamers, LOL!

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing

And once again  we find this Roger McGuin guy......from folk to the Byrds

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------


## OceanloverOH



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## OceanloverOH

One of the best from the early Simon and Garfunkel

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## OceanloverOH

My homeboy Bill Medley (from my hometown, graduated from my alma mater) and the Righteous Brothers

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## OceanloverOH

These guys had such a different sound, a mix of country and rock.....CCR

----------


## OceanloverOH

Does this guy look stoned or what?  LOL!  The Box Tops from 1967.

----------

Fearandloathing (12-01-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## OceanloverOH



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## OceanloverOH



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH

Remember "psychedelic" music?  As a teen in California, I wore out this album......

----------

Fearandloathing (12-01-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

Fearandloathing (12-01-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

Fearandloathing (12-01-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

Fearandloathing (12-01-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

Fearandloathing (12-01-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH

A little farther along in our journey....but I adore Irish men!

----------

Fearandloathing (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## OceanloverOH

Stepping back just a bit......remember this one?

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## OceanloverOH

In the mid-60s, a girlfriend and I actually went to the set of the Paul Revere and the Raiders TV show in southern California, Where The Action Is....we didn't get in, though I got to see Mark Lindsay up-close and personal  :Love4:

----------

Fearandloathing (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing

The debut of a teen age guitarist....

Jimmy Page

----------

Trinnity (12-01-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing

And so  here, in the early summer of 1966, when I had my shiny new Honda 90S and a brown eyed girl to take along on the back....we danced to the Bobby Fuller Four one night and I found out she didn't like "French Kissing"...

Ah, and so pretty....

More to come

----------

OceanloverOH (12-01-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH

Thank you so much for asking me to help you with this, @Fearandloathing!  I had a ball with it....and we both played some music that I daresay many haven't heard in years (and many not at all, LOL).  Wonderful evening!  Hugs from Ocean......

----------

Fearandloathing (12-02-2012)

----------


## Trinnity

Great stuff.....more more!

----------

Fearandloathing (12-02-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing

We're going to pick up where we left off tomorrow during the day and if its still raining in the evening too...

----------


## Fearandloathing

And so, we are back with the beginning of 1967, the year of love ins and getting tear gassed by the National Guard; the fuckers in Ohio were the worst.

And as the snows of Lake Erie began to thaw, this little ditty hit mainstream rock and roll radio, displacing everything the Monkey's rel;eased that winter.

And, a rather famous beginning to a new phenomenon; the "one hit wonder".

Ladies and gentlemen, the Boxtops:

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

Trinnity (12-02-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing

Ah, this is better..

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing

Recognize the opening riff?

We've heard it twice before, once in a rock tune and once in a female solo vocal

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing

Make no doubt about it, this is likely my favorite, all time female lead single of all time...

And this video?  Speaks for itself, Dr. Gonzo is out of the office at the moment:  he will be back, after this short trip..

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Trinnity

May I interrupt with another version of White Rabbit....very good, imo MUCH better than the original.

----------


## Fearandloathing

Released the year before, this song became the statement single of the decade

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing

That would be Roger McGuinn as in what was by 67 and "oldie"...Turn, turn, turn..

----------


## Fearandloathing

And that back handed reference to spoonful?  It was not a drug reference, but tribute to these guys:

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing

The fifth Beatle....

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing

And now we will close off the year 1967 with a strange little ditty, which heralded both the end of "cute music" for awhile as America opened a new war, one within its own borders..

But what the Guardsmen, another one hit wonder, did not know was they were setting the stage for a new concept in music which would ignite five or six years later, called "bubble gum" music..

Here is the the classic that barely made the top 100 list, but one that was, sadly, the signal of the end of an innocent era, the free living 50"s era was officially dead, and the 60's were NOW the era....

----------


## OceanloverOH

> 


This one (Post #157) is not viewable, FAL.

----------


## Cap

> And now we will close off the year 1967 with a strange little ditty, which heralded both the end of "cute music" for awhile as America opened a new war, one within its own borders..
> 
> But what the Guardsmen, another one hit wonder, did not know was they were setting the stage for a new concept in music which would ignite five or six years later, called "bubble gum" music..
> 
> Here is the the classic that barely made the top 100 list, but one that was, sadly, the signal of the end of an innocent era, the free living 50"s era was officially dead, and the 60's were NOW the era....


I had that 45 when I was a kid, listened to it over and over.

That was right before I started wanking off to Thelma on Scooby.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> I had that 45 when I was a kid, listened to it over and over.
> 
> That was right before I started wanking off to Thelma on Scooby.



Moire than we wanted to know there Cap...

wank away

 ..................................................  ............................. :Boobs:

----------


## Fearandloathing

And....we are back and opening with the number one hit of 1968...




Who else?

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## garyo

Thanks FandL great fun, I really enjoyed it.

----------

Fearandloathing (12-14-2012)

----------


## Fearandloathing

More to come......

----------


## Fearandloathing

great tune...call them two hit wonders

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing

And there is only one song from that year, just one worthy of closing out the year.  The Beatles:  Revolution.

A prophetic song if there ever there was one..

----------


## Fearandloathing

Our innocence was not quite dead.  It would take another year of Nixon and Vietnam before the "love generation" would grow cynical.

As 1968 turned into 1969, were were waiting for the promise of putting men on the moon, wondering what happened to the "real" Mustang and finding a new "age"....the year 1969 was dominated by brother love....

The 5th dimension would never have to work again:

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing

And with that we pay tribute to has to be the definitive album of the era...just as 1969 brought an end to the innocence of whatever the hell it was we were doing, Abbey Road brought an end to an era, and the Beatles.

And now, having already played the opening song, we present here the entire album in sequence with the notation that eventually every song wold be played as a single on the radio.....another last.

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Fearandloathing

And now we will pause here, remember those days and the emotions the music held for us.

From here, mainstream rock starts to get, well, different and divergent as we will see...

We have a long, long year in music as 1970 is where it all came together, some beginnings and some endings, and the final ending of the Beatles to leave us with the incredible gift that was the White Album...

More later

----------

